# Herpetologydude's field exploits!



## Herpetologydude (Aug 11, 2010)

Gonna start posting up my plethora of field pics from Florida here!






Unidentified Hyalid






Nerodia fasicata fasciata 





Another N.fasciata fasciata 





Species of Florida wolf spider, any takers?





Katydid insect?





Rana (now Lithobates) sphenocephala





Bufo quercicus 





Love making roach species! 





Pasimachus sp???





Latrodectus geometricus 





Coluber constrictor





Bufo terestris 





Cicada species emerging










Elaphe gutatta gutatta










Lethocerus sp.





Gastrophyrne carolina





Hyla cinera





Hyla squirella










Lampropeltis trianglum elapsoides 





Stick Insects mating, any idea on the sp?


----------



## Herpetologydude (Aug 11, 2010)

Now a few from San Salvador Island in the Bahamas (studied abroad there for school for 2 weeks!) and some from my North Carolina, Kentucky, West Virginia, and Ohio trips!

Bahamas:





http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...9_519809947445_290400371_720170_6345666_n.jpg
Nephila clavipes?





Hemidactylus turcicus?










Wolf Spider, any ideas?





Tiger Moth not sure on the latin name










Cardisoma guanhumi





Gecarcinus sp.





Sheild insect?





Assassin Bug?





Coenobites clypeatus





Anolis sagrei










Weird thingy I have no idea on :/





Some pycnogonid (SEA SPIDER!!!!)





Me and a Cyclura rylei rylei





His name was squidward!





Hermodice carunculata





Panularius argus

WVA:





Actias luna










Couple of Harvestmen





Parasteatoda tepidariorum





Plethodon cinerus





Desmognathus fuscus





Plethodon glutinosus


OH/KY:





Bufo americanus










Plethodon glutinosus?










Hyla chrysochelis or versicolor

NC:





Parasteatoda tepidariorum





Unknown Species! Help anyone?





Ditto for this one





Massive Harvestmen!





Long Jawed orbweaver?










Another unknown guy, ID?










Unknown Beetle


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 11, 2010)

Fun stuff...loved seeing all the Plethodons.

The long horned beetle isn't Pasimachus, it's a hardwood borer of some sort, but the name escapes me.  Prob. a Prionid of some sort?

The stick insects mating are Anisomorpha buprestoides...cool find!

The chafer beetle at the tail end is Pelidnota punctata


----------



## tarcan (Aug 12, 2010)

some interesting animals there

May I ask why you feel the need to take everything in your hands? Pictures in natural habitats are much more interesting IMO

Martin


----------



## Herpetologydude (Aug 12, 2010)

tarcan said:


> some interesting animals there
> 
> May I ask why you feel the need to take everything in your hands? Pictures in natural habitats are much more interesting IMO
> 
> Martin



Well I'm a very hands on type of learner and teacher. I like to show people that these animals are not the dangerous volatile creatures many think they are. I personally find interaction with them to be more stimulating for my own biology needs.  It's my own personal style I suppose. I feel when people can handle and see an animal up close they are able to garner more appreciation for it, especially if they are not well versed in the natural sciences. I'm more of Steve Irwin than a Jacques Cousteau in conclusion.


----------



## John Kanker (Aug 23, 2010)

not so much habitate pics but more like handitate pics lol

some nice animals though.


----------



## myrmecophile (Aug 24, 2010)

The weird wormy looking thing is most likely a Syrphid fly larva


----------



## Falk (Aug 24, 2010)

Cool


----------

